

Search.cpan.org has been down for (at least) three days and no one seems to care - liveoneggs

can&#x27;t post a link because the site is down, maybe?
======
JohnnyAmos
[http://search.cpan.org/](http://search.cpan.org/)

It loads just fine for me.

